# Stomach pain?



## blueyes

I don't know if this is related to the thyroid and/or meds or not (I've been on methimazole and propranolol for about a year now with no problems, so I'm not sure it would be meds), but I've been having stomach pain up to a few times daily, a few hours after eating a meal. Dr. Google tells me it could be a peptic ulcer, gastritis, or pancreatitis :confused0081: It's a burning pain that sort of just goes straight through from front to back and doesn't seem to fit the symptoms of heartburn/GERD.

I haven't found a correlation between the pain and certain foods, but I do know that eating something will make the pain go away. It also seems to feel better if I just lie down for a few minutes.

I'm currently debating whether I'm going to make an appointment with my GP or wait and bring it up with the endo at my appointment in 3 weeks.

Does anyone know whether this could be thyroid-related or has anyone experienced this? I've never had GI issues before and I feel great otherwise.


----------



## Andros

blueyes said:


> I don't know if this is related to the thyroid and/or meds or not (I've been on methimazole and propranolol for about a year now with no problems, so I'm not sure it would be meds), but I've been having stomach pain up to a few times daily, a few hours after eating a meal. Dr. Google tells me it could be a peptic ulcer, gastritis, or pancreatitis :confused0081: It's a burning pain that sort of just goes straight through from front to back and doesn't seem to fit the symptoms of heartburn/GERD.
> 
> I haven't found a correlation between the pain and certain foods, but I do know that eating something will make the pain go away. It also seems to feel better if I just lie down for a few minutes.
> 
> I'm currently debating whether I'm going to make an appointment with my GP or wait and bring it up with the endo at my appointment in 3 weeks.
> 
> Does anyone know whether this could be thyroid-related or has anyone experienced this? I've never had GI issues before and I feel great otherwise.


Check your gall bladder. Let us know!


----------



## Swimmer

You should go see your GP for now. Let them figure it out. They may have to send you to an internist


----------



## Ines

I have had stomach pain for months. A low acid diet with no irritating food helped me a lot.


----------



## visc

I need to start figuring out my digestive issues... I had a colonoscopy and the all clear that everything was normal.. But ever since, I've got this nagging pain in my lower left side; the area they removed a small polyp.

I just need to muster up enough will power to change my diet for the better.


----------



## Jenn1302

I had that too when I was hyper. It was horrible. I'm so sorry you're going through this. My GI diagnosed me with GERD and gastritis at the time.


----------



## cascais

had stomach issues since 2014, first thought it was due to taking iron.

did colonoscopy last year found small polyp but nothing more

as i was complaining still this year about heartburn and nausea, i was sent for endoscopy and a gastritis was found as well as hiatus hernia... but so far no mention of thyroid meds, they did mention calcium tablets make you constipated however not sure if thats an issue...


----------

